# Yamaha Receiver RX-V371 and Klipsch HD 300 speakers



## T T O M O (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the Yamaha receiver and the Klipsch speakers!

The speakers are great! I listened to Transformers 2 first thing, and it was such a treat! The sound was so much fun in that movie. Music is really nice too. I'm not an audiophile but I'm really happy with the boom for buck.

I found the receiver really easy to set up; the controls are fairly intuitive. I had trouble getting my computer to output sound and had to call Yamaha for help. Their support is fantastic! 24hr support with real people, easy to understand, and helpful. I was able to get the sound from my computer, but realized its not going to work as intended. I would need a sound card that does dts encoding in order to get surround sound from my pc games. Music is 2 channel so no problem, movies are encoded with dts or dolby already, so also no problem. But games aren't surround, so I still just use my computer speakers for games, no big deal.

I ordered from TigerDirect, and the receiver and speakers are still on sale for $400. Shipping was about $26. I got all my cables and wire from MonoPrice - 14gauge 100ft, 4 banana plugs, 8 non banana plugs, 12ft subwoofer cable, and 3 hdmi cables for about $70!

I almost missed the warning for the banana plugs:
"IMPORTANT! Suggestion for installation: The entire connector is metal and gold plated. If two connectors come into contact with each other, your lines will short and cause your amp to shut down. After installing the connectors to your wires, use plastic shrink tubes over the connectors to prevent cross termination."

MonoPrice didn't seem to sell these shrink tubes, so i used 3/8" pvc tubing from Home Depot (which I had lying around) and a hair dryer to cover the plugs. Its clear and it looks really great. The shrink tubing that Home Depot sold was black, so the clear pvc tubing is cheaper and you can see the gold connectors easily. Images at bottom (if i get them to upload).

So for about $500 i got a great system, great quality, perfect for my small apartment.


Thanks everyone for the help and advice 

my original thread


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations on getting your HT! I am so glad you are happy with your purchases and hope they provide you with years of sonic bliss. You got an amazing deal on the Package so again props on that as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome back JJ, missed ya.


----------

